

Ask HN: Oracle patent claims - agracey

Would it be possible to create a standard that fits the API that Oracle is suing over? Similar to how EcmaScript is the standardized JavaScript.
======
debacle
Oracle's API claims are copyright claims, not necessarily patent claims. We
aren't to the patent piece yet.

The problem is that if Oracle is granted a copyright on the language API, it
opens up literally thousands (and maybe tens of thousands) of other suits,
including suits against Oracle.

Literally every language which has borrowed from another language in a
meaningful way (including Java) will be liable for copyright infringement.

------
wmf
What do standards have to do with patent claims?

Oracle would tell you that their JSRs are already standards.

~~~
agracey
Could the standard allow you to use the language and claim that you are
following the standard and not copying the API?

